
Scotland wants a new currency – Should it choose Bitcoin - xjamesb
https://cryptostar.money/blog/scots-want-to-abandon-the-pound-will-they-choose-bitcoin/
======
sdfsdfsdfsdf3
There is no way this is a genuine submission. I've seen spam/seo bots write
better articles than this. Spam

